# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Problēma ar auto signalizāciju

## marizo

Lieta tāda:
Ir auto signalizācija. Pultij nejauši tika iespiesta un palika iesprūdusi poga, pēc kā izrādās, ka auto vairs nereaģē uz pults signālu. Radās aizdomas, ka varētu būt baterijas enerģija iztērēta, tāpēc tā tika nomainīta, bet rezultāta nekāda.
Varētu būt tā, ka tā pults pēc baterijas maiņas ir kaut kā jāprogrammē? Vienkārši varbūt nav ko galvu tur lauzīt un mocīties?!
Pultī ir mikroshēma HCS200 KEELOQ Code Hopping Encoder, ja tas kādam kaut ko izsaka..

----------


## Mairis

Mainot baču nekas nav jāprogrammē. Labāk pasaki signalkas marku/modeli, jo breloka mikrene neko neizsaka, jo tos tač piekodē kādus vajag!
Pamēģini noraut aķim klemmes uz kādu laiku. Iespējams, ka signalka uzkārusies. Vēl viens variants-pults ir nobeigusies. Vai arī tā ir izprogramējies no signalkas. Vai varbūt signalkai kautkas uzkāries no tās pults un izsists signalkas drošinātājs.
Ja ir otra pults, tad pamēģini to, ja nav, tad vajag iegādāties, lai nākamreiz nav tādi sūdi.

----------


## marizo

Tika mēģināts ar otru pulti - iet! Bet ar to, kurai nomainīta baterija gan ne. Lieta jau tāda, ka tā sidzene ir kaut kur ielikta, bet nekādu papīru nav. Domājams, ka kaut kas ar to pulti nav kārtībā?
(Nu tas viss par laimi ne man gadījās)

----------


## Mairis

Uzzini sigas marku un modeli, nokačā manuāli un pamēģini pulti vēlreiz ieprogrammēt.
Vai vismaz pulti nofočē, jo ja nav Chinas signalka, tad jau pēc pults varēs vismaz marku noskaidrot, jo vienas firmas signalkām programmējas aptuveni vienādi!

----------

